# Help needed from those at Peterborough



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone currently at The Peterborough Show can help.

I was at Peterborough today - went by car for the day- and bought an external cover for the fridge vent on my Hymer. The chap said this was the correct cover for my model and I foolishly believed him. Well it isint quite the right one and I now need to contact the people I bought from. I paid cash and have no receipt so have no contact details!

It was a small stall and only selling these covers I think. My question is can anyone tell me the name of the company or better still contact details.

Any info greatly appreciated. 

Hope you are all enjoying the show in this fine weather.


David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

David,

It is a big show. Can you give a clue where it is, or what's next to it?

Dave


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

David,

I think the stand was around 191, 192, at least along that line of smaller stands. I will try calling the tel nos of the stands in that area tomorrow/Monday as I don't think they are all mobile nos.

Thanks


David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

David,

Sounds to me like Leisure-Serve UK 01869-247936. I'll check it out on my breakfast/the dog's morning walk.

MHF were very inconsiderate to my cholesterol pitching us next to where you can set yourself up for the day with a full English breakfast! 

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> MHF were very inconsiderate to my cholesterol pitching us next to where you can set yourself up for the day with a full English breakfast!
> 
> Dave


I negotiated a good pitch this year then Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> MHF were very inconsiderate to my cholesterol pitching us next to where you can set yourself up for the day with a full English breakfast!


... and don't forget the cream teas :wink: Not that I'd know anything about that 

But don't forget we're at a show that has a lovely lake around 20-30 minutes' walk away. Tess has learned to swim at this rally 

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

10/10, Jen, thank you! 

Good news on Tess, Gerald; I love watching dogs swim & play in the water 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DaveJM said:


> I was at Peterborough today - went by car for the day- and bought an external cover for the fridge vent on my Hymer. The chap said this was the correct cover for my model and I foolishly believed him. Well it isint quite the right one and I now need to contact the people I bought from. I paid cash and have no receipt so have no contact details!
> David


The cheapo vents do not fit Dometic fridges, if you want the correct one, please give us a ring.

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

David,

Yup, they look like the ones. They will also be at Newbury if it helps, but phone Annabel on 07768 980160.

I'd buy the wrong thing off her; nice lady!

Dave


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Dave,

Many thanks for your help - much appreciated.

I have to say that although I joined MHF a while ago I have only recently started participating - what an excellent bunch of people with such a vast knowledge base to tap into - most with a real sense of humour which always helps.


Also interesting to see how a post about external fridge vent covers can turn into a discussion about full english breakfasts and cream teas!!!

Enjoy the rest of your stay and hope the weather holds up.


David


----------

